

How the Pentagon Could Soon Share Americans' Data with Foreign Militaries - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/04/how-pentagon-could-soon-share-americans-data-with-foreign-militaries/111553/

======
hackuser
I've read elsewhere that the UK and Israel (and maybe others) already receive
data collected by the US gov't on American citizens.

